# Food runs RIGHT through...



## 21805 (Apr 29, 2005)

Sometimes I will eat something (today it was early june peas) and it will literally run right through and out the other end







Like totally undigested. Like, whole peas coming out like 10 minutes after I ate them!







Does this ever happen to any of you? And what sort of foods makes it happen?


----------



## 21286 (May 7, 2005)

I call it dumping but I don't think that is medically right.I will eat things and sometimes run to the bathroom with extremely explosive D. When I review (lol) it will be whole food that didn't even get digested. It's happened to me with bages (smothered in cream cheese), salad (eggs, lettuce, carrots, dressing, beans, etc. I get it with eating lettuce big time or cabbage. I also get it with popcorn (movie popcorn). I don't get this condition all the time. It just happens 'out of the blue.'Here is what I've been experimenting with and it does seem to be helping.Symptoms:CrampingBloatingGas (painful gas that gets trapped under my ribs)Back Pain (middle, upper and sometimes lower)FatigueAnxiety attacks that cause rapid heart beats, chest pangs, unable to sleep, diahrrea, nausea, etc.)shakinessdizzinesshemspainful periodsThings I've been doing to relieve myself4 fiber capsules each morning with lots of waterFennel 3x a day after each mealBeeno - 2 before each mealZantac - 1 before each mealFish oil capsule dailyGarlic oil capsule dailyHot water bottle heater when the pain is bador a warming padprescribed antispasm medication - levisin (as needed)prescribed depression medicine - doxepine (1 before bed)Oil of peppermint (as needed)Hot baths (for helping ease pains and the pain from my hems)I try to eat light and healthy - no breads, no dairy unless I take a lactaid pill, no cheese whatsover, no read meats, no cabbage (not anymore...too much painful gas attacks), no seafood, mostly veggies, chicken and fruit. Candy is not good for my stomach either.I haven't had a painful crampy IBS day in about a week however I have had some gas trapped that causes me pain.I am starting a gall bladder flush tonight and after that I will be doing a 10 day cleanse (no food on my cleanse).The cleanse will beWater with lemons, maple syrup, paprika. Sip slowly all day long. I heard this works really well. I don't know if I'll make it a full 10 days but I hope I do.Take CareMy email is rpduffy861###msn.com


----------



## 13568 (May 7, 2005)

I have experienced this before and am terrified of it... it's horrible and I'm scared of experiencing again... sometimes I'm too afraid to eat... I thought it was physically impossible for that to happen but I think somethings do that. Sesame seeds are a weird one for me... if I have too many I think they do that... maybe the oils in them?


----------



## flux (Dec 13, 1998)

> quote:Sometimes I will eat something (today it was early june peas) and it will literally run right through and out the other end Like totally undigested. Like, whole peas coming out like 10 minutes after I ate them!


What you saw was from a *previous* meal.It's normal for some material from a previous meal not to be digested.


> quote:I call it dumping but I don't think that is medically right


Dumping is indeed the situation where food is dumped too rapidly from the stomach, but this is not what's being described here.


----------



## 18624 (May 16, 2005)

My wife and I both had the same problems, we were never very far from the bathroom. We always knew where it was whenever we went out, most foods we couldn't eat. Seems everything gave us problems.But that all stopped in one afternoon for both of us, our Doctor gave us both a Sample of COLESTID. It came in a 5 gram packet, we mixed it with orange juice. And the problem has been gome now for 13 years. We just take it every morning, we eat anything we want.







The Colestid seems to solve all the problems we had, the pharmacy did try to sub another one called CHOLESTYRAMINE Powder it kind of works. But I have found that I will still have the runs with it once a week. With the Colestid (colestipol hydrochloride for oral suspension) that problem is gone too.George


----------



## 23537 (Mar 30, 2005)

I myself have been diagnosed through the Mayo clinic with Rapid gastric emptying also referred to as "dumping". Dumping is when undigested food "dumps" into your small intestines, in turn it causes PAINFUL cramping soft to diarrhea and in my case the pain then leads to vomiting. I will not stop doing either of these things until my body has totally emptied itself of all contents. Next I become dehydrated because I cannot tolerate even a drop of water down my throat or I will start heaving again







I once read on a gastric surgery site that this is a preferred side effect doctors hope their gastric patients have that have the surgery for weight loss







I myself have never had surgery. None of the three gastro docs I had nor my regular doc or nutritionist had heard of dumping until they met me







I'm not sure if it's because I have this condition but I also digest my food 20% faster than a normal person. Now, my regular doc diagnosed me with IBS also and IBS meds help me and so does an IBS diet. I sometimes wonder if they are the same thing or very similar. My stomach does not stretch properly just like a gastric patient and I wonder if that is the reason I "dump", even drinking too much water can cause it to happen. All I do know is that treating myself as if I have IBS helps me to actually live a more normal life!


----------



## Wmtand (Jan 29, 2003)

I occasionally have the "dumping syndrome" as per my gastro specialist, but I normally get it after being constipated for a few days. The intersting way it was explained to me was " Once I popped the cork (constipation)then my whole stomach goes into spasms until empty" Then of course the cycle begins again ! The answer for me is to treat the constipation first, more fibre and if necessary a mild laxitive. Good Luck


----------



## flux (Dec 13, 1998)

> quote:I myself have been diagnosed through the Mayo clinic with Rapid gastric emptying also referred to as "dumping".


I assume you had it done at Rochester and it was measured with scintigraphy. Did eat once or more than once while they took pictures? Do you know what your half time was?Have you had blood tests done for the various gut hormones? Having spontaneous dumping syndrome sounds odd.


> quote:I occasionally have the "dumping syndrome" as per my gastro specialist,


Sounds like he is using the term loosely and not to mean you actually have the real dumping syndrome.


----------



## 23537 (Mar 30, 2005)

> quote:I assume you had it done at Rochester and it was measured with scintigraphy. Did eat once or more than once while they took pictures? Do you know what your half time was?Have you had blood tests done for the various gut hormones? Having spontaneous dumping syndrome sounds odd.


Yes it was done at Rochester. Keep in mind I was there in '03 for 3 days and had a few tests done so my memory may not be totally clear. I did eat but as for more than once I don't remember but I don't think I did. I was very ill at the time of the tests also







Looking at my paperwork here it says Radionuclide gastric empty study the exam is called NM gastric mucosa ECT and in another area they called it a nuclear medicine gastric emptying scan. Says at 1 hr 37% activity left stomach, 2 hrs. 85% and at 4 hrs 100%. After 6 hrs 0% had left my small bowel (normal is 46-98%) they couldn't figure that one out but it is noted that most of the activity was pooling within the distal small bowel. All I remember is the test took forever! I don't know anything about the blood tests they did. Reading this medical paperwork is a headache as it is







I see the lab work but I would have to know the medical term to be able to know if they did the test or not. It does state that basic lab testing studies including CBC, glucose, creatinine, sensitive TSH and CI eterase inhibitor were all normal.In some notes it states that the combination of a noncompliant stomach and rapid emptying is consistent with dumping syndrome. My stomach volume ratio was 2.8 and a normal range is 3.0-8.0My regular doc and my gastro doc have also done a lot of testing but I don't have any of that paperwork in my posession.


----------



## 21286 (May 7, 2005)

Wow, all this time people on this website have been telling me that I couldn't have dumping syndrome because it is an "after surgery" type of syndrome. Now, after reading your story I am convinced it's what I have in addition to my IBS.By the way, what do you take to control this condition and is this condition bad for your overall health?Thanks,Chris Duffy


----------



## flux (Dec 13, 1998)

> quote:Says at 1 hr 37% activity left stomach, 2 hrs. 85% and at 4 hrs 100%.


Assuming you had the standard meal, radioactive glass of water and radioactive egg sandwich and no additional meals during the test, about 50% at about 90 minutes is probably around the mean, so I'm not sure this is really a rapid emptying pattern.


> quote:After 6 hrs 0% had left my small bowel (normal is 46-98%) they couldn't figure that one out but it is noted that most of the activity was pooling within the distal small bowel.


I can't either. I assume you did not have an antroduodenal manometry.


> quote:My regular doc and my gastro doc have also done a lot of testing but I don't have any of that paperwork in my


If they felt that you have rapid emptying, it would have made sense to test for you Zollinger-Ellison syndrome, which involves a special blood test. I am guessing that you'll find that somewhere in this paperwork.


----------



## 17176 (Mar 31, 2005)

same here when i eat oatmeal it goes right through me


----------



## 23537 (Mar 30, 2005)

> quote:Originally posted by sickofbeingsick22:By the way, what do you take to control this condition and is this condition bad for your overall health?


Chris,I don't take anything to control the problem I use my diet (what I eat) to control the problem. It took a year but I figured out most of my food triggers, some of them include high fat foods, dairy, caffeine. Some high fiber foods I can only eat at certain times of the day or in small quantities. Drinking or eating too much in one sitting will cause me to dump, I now eat 5 to 6 small meals a day.My first symptom that I am dumping is literally a cold chill right down my spine. My body reacts as if I've gone into shock which I really think dumping does cause your body to go into shock. I feel my bowels loosen immediately (soft to diarrhea) and I get *extremely* cold, start shaking uncontrollably, and get very sick to my stomach. Then comes the pain, unbelievable pain in my lower bowel area, then of course vomiting. If left untreated these things can go on for 8 to 10 hrs. and then I am nauseous and weak for the next 2 weeks. I found the second I feel that cold chill down my spine that if I take a dicyclomine it keeps me from getting any sicker, it's truly been a life saver for me, my miracle drug! I don't think it's affected my overall health anymore than the IBS or my reflux. It's just another condition I have had to learn to deal with and live with.


----------



## 23537 (Mar 30, 2005)

> quote:Assuming you had the standard meal, radioactive glass of water and radioactive egg sandwich and no additional meals during the test, about 50% at about 90 minutes is probably around the mean, so I'm not sure this is really a rapid emptying pattern.
> 
> 
> > quote:Like I wrote in my last post, because of my stomach not stretching properly and signs of rapid gastric emptying they in turn diagnosed me with it. Since doing so I have found over the years that it really does make sense that this is what is happening, specially by my symptoms.
> ...


No, but I do recall one of my doctors saying that I may need to have this test done if I didn't get better, probably the Mayo clinic doc.


> quote:If they felt that you have rapid emptying, it would have made sense to test for you Zollinger-Ellison syndrome, which involves a special blood test. I am guessing that you'll find that somewhere in this paperwork.


 I just read what this is and how they check for it my gastro doc here in town did and endoscope on me, I am clear and clean. In fact promptly a couple of hours after the procedure I went into a pancreatic attack (NOT FUN) and was hospitalized for 2 days on a pain med IV drip! That was the last test I let anyone do on me. So far by figuring out my trigger foods and given dicyclomine I have been able to live with my condition and am content enough with my original diagnosis from the Mayo clinic.


----------



## cat crazy (Jan 28, 2002)

Flux. Kath m. bonneie Do you think the dumping syndrome as described in the above posts could be due to a very acidic stomach?


----------



## bonniei (Jan 25, 2001)

This is what I found-"Certain types of stomach surgery that allow the stomach to empty rapidly are the main cause of dumping syndrome. Patients with Zollinger-Ellison syndrome may also have dumping syndrome. (Zollinger-Ellison syndrome is a rare disorder involving extreme peptic ulcer disease and gastrin-secreting tumors in the pancreas.)" http://www.diagnose-me.com/cond/C615966.htmlI think if you had peptic ulcers you would be feeling a lot of pain by now so don't get too scared. You are doing the H Pylori test. That is the first step. Besides your doc only found inflammation and not ulcers. And ZE syndrome is a rare disorder so chances are avery small that you have it.


----------



## Guest (May 27, 2005)

Red peppers seem to be my bete noir - used to panic and think it was blood - phew its not, don't think its all that abnormal - I don't get any pain from that - hope you don't either.Take careSue


----------



## flux (Dec 13, 1998)

> quoteo you think the dumping syndrome as described in the above posts could be due to a very acidic stomach?


Ditto to bonniei's post.


----------

